# Temperatura mínima absoluta para Lisboa (1981-2010).



## belem (22 Fev 2017 às 13:13)

Alguém tem alguma referência sobre este assunto?

Obrigado.


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2017 às 14:39)

Para Lisboa/G. Coutinho há um valor de -1,0ºC no dia 12 de janeiro de 1985.


----------



## belem (23 Fev 2017 às 00:55)

Obrigado, Dan.


E do Geofísico, há alguma informação?


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2017 às 01:53)

belem disse:


> Obrigado, Dan.
> 
> 
> E do Geofísico, há alguma informação?


Só sei de -1,2ºC em Fevereiro de 1956.


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2017 às 08:40)

belem disse:


> Obrigado, Dan.
> 
> 
> E do Geofísico, há alguma informação?



No site do IPMA está disponível a informação da normal 1981-2010 para Lisboa Geofísico.


----------



## belem (23 Fev 2017 às 11:15)

Dan disse:


> No site do IPMA está disponível a informação da normal 1981-2010 para Lisboa Geofísico.



Obrigado.

Pelo que parece foi de 0,2 ºc (Março).


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2017 às 11:37)

belem disse:


> Obrigado, Dan.
> 
> 
> E do Geofísico, há alguma informação?



De 1981-2010 no hay ninguna helada en el Geofísico. La última helada fue el 13 de febrero de 1956 con -0,9 ºC. Curiosamente hubo tres días seguidos de helada:








guisilva5000 disse:


> Só sei de -1,2ºC em Fevereiro de 1956.


Tengo la serie completa del Geofísico entre 1855 y 2008 y hay un -1,5 ºC el 15 de febrero de 1860:






Anteriores creo que hay un -2,2 ºC  en el mismo siglo XIX aunque puede que en algunas de las estaciones de Franzini (no estoy seguro).










Edito: Más antiguos aún son los -3,5 ºC de 1766. Ignoro si el IPMA da validez o fiabilidad a ese registro


----------



## belem (23 Fev 2017 às 12:07)

Obrigado Pek, muito interessante!

Então divergindo um pouco da questão inicial, para já o valor absoluto confirmado (desde que há registos fiáveis) é o de -1,2ºc da década de 50? Seria também interessante saber se os -2,2ºc e -3,5ºc têm alguma fiabilidade.

Pode ser que haja alguma tendência para o aquecimento (pelo menos nesta região).

Não sei se o mesmo, se verifica nas zonas litorais, mais a Oeste.

Será que o Geofísico representa bem as zonas mais baixas de Lisboa? 

É que eu desenvolvi trabalho de campo, com alguma frequência, em Belém, Algés, Oeiras, etc... E também em zonas ligeiramente mais afastadas, como Queluz. E quero tentar encontrar correlações (também em relação a regimes de ventos), .Qual a estação que melhor representa estas zonas?

PS: Depois também vou precisar de analisar os padrões de precipitação, ao longo das últimas décadas, para Lisboa (Tapada da Ajuda mas o Geofísico (como proxy) provavelmente também serve), para a Serra de Sintra e da Arrábida, para Óbidos/Caldas da Rainha e para Vila Nova de Gaia. Mas isso merece uma pesquisa de minha parte primeiro e depois se faltar alguma informação, abrirei outro tópico, com as questões que achar pertinentes.


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2017 às 12:48)

belem disse:


> Obrigado Pek, muito interessante!
> 
> Então divergindo um pouco da questão inicial, para já o valor absoluto confirmado (desde que há registos fiáveis) é o de -1,2ºc da década de 50? Seria também interessante saber se os -2,2ºc e -3,5ºc têm alguma fiabilidade.
> 
> ...



En teoría los -1,5 ºC del Instituto Dom Luiz (Geofísico) del 15 de febrero de 1860 son oficiales, pero el IPMA en su web sólo ofrece registros desde 1941 por cuestión de digitalización de datos. Aquí tenéis toda la serie oficial entre diciembre de 1855 y diciembre de 2008 en formato TAB para que os la descarguéis:

Datos_diarios_Geofísico_Lisboa_1855-2008

Que los disfrutéis!


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2017 às 13:08)

Más información:

Homogenization of Portuguese long-term temperature data series: Lisbon, Coimbra and Porto
Autoría: 
A. L. Morozova1 y M. A. Valente2
1Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Coimbra, University of Coimbra, Portugal
2Instituto Dom Luiz, University of Lisbon, Portugal

De este estudio se deriva la serie completa que tenía guardada


Otro interesante en el que hablan de las distintas estaciones lisboetas del siglo XIX:

Weather and climate versus mortality in Lisbon (Portugal) since the 19th century

Uno más:
CLIMA URBANO E EVOLUÇÃO DA TEMPERATURA ESTIVAL EM LISBOA NO SÉCULO XX. TENDÊNCIA, NÚMERO DE NOITES QUENTES E AMPLITUDE TÉRMICA DIÁRIA

Otro para toda Iberia en que aparece Lisboa:
Trends in seasonal indices of daily temperature extremes in the Iberian Peninsula, 1929–2005

Más

Evolution of extreme temperatures over Portugal: recent changes and future scenarios

Espero que alguno pueda servirte de ayuda


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2017 às 13:33)

De la serie que os he puesto antes he hecho un pequeño filtrado y éstas son las temperaturas iguales o inferiores a 0 ºC en el Geofísico de Lisboa desde diciembre de 1855. Junto a ellas las temperaturas máximas de esos días:






Una serie muy interesante, sin duda


----------



## Thomar (23 Fev 2017 às 15:41)

Desculpem-me, mas, os dados disponíveis no site do IPMA para a normal climática para Lisboa no período 1981-2010, é de *+1,0ºC* em Janeiro, Fevereiro de *+1,2ºC* e em Março temperatura mínima de *+0,2ºC*.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/012/


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Fev 2017 às 16:00)

No Inverno de 1988/1989 foram registdas pelos termômetros existentes na  Av Gago Coutinho em Lisboa, (cruzamento da Av Estados Unidos da América com a Av Gago Coutinho) temperaturas de -2 entre as 7 e as 7.30 da manhã e por vários dias seguidos
Claro está que esta informação tem o valor observado, mas que se verificou, verificou.


----------



## belem (23 Fev 2017 às 18:46)

Pek disse:


> Más información:
> 
> Homogenization of Portuguese long-term temperature data series: Lisbon, Coimbra and Porto
> Autoría:
> ...



Muito interessante e útil, obrigado!


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2017 às 19:11)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante e útil, obrigado!



De nada!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2017 às 22:21)

belem disse:


> É que eu desenvolvi trabalho de campo, com alguma frequência, em Belém, Algés, *Oeiras*, etc... E também em zonas ligeiramente mais afastadas, como Queluz. E quero tentar encontrar correlações (também em relação a regimes de ventos), .Qual a estação que melhor representa estas zonas?
> 
> PS: Depois também vou precisar de analisar os padrões de precipitação, ao longo das últimas décadas, para Lisboa (Tapada da Ajuda mas o Geofísico (como proxy) provavelmente também serve), para a *Serra de Sintra* e da Arrábida, para Óbidos/Caldas da Rainha e para Vila Nova de Gaia. Mas isso merece uma pesquisa de minha parte primeiro e depois se faltar alguma informação, abrirei outro tópico, com as questões que achar pertinentes.



Relativamente a Oeiras e Serra de Sintra, tens aqui dados antigos de Sassoeiros e a estação da Pena, pode ajudar.

http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agribase_temp/solos/default.asp


----------

